# A Reformed Gospel Tract



## ChananBachiyr (Dec 23, 2016)

I searched through this forum for a while the other day and saw several posts on reformed tracts that were closed.
CovenantalBaptist, on a post from 2008 said "Why not make your own?!"

Just so happens, that's exactly what I was in the midst of doing for our church.
So I wanted to make a template version that I could share with everyone who wants to edit it to fit there own church and go spread God's word! I couldn't share the template, so I had to save it as a PDF so that the lines and all that wouldn't shift due to format changes across various platforms.

You'll need a PDF editor (I use LibreOffice, its free and fantastic, but most word programs can work with PDF)... if I share it as a DOCX file the boxes will be shifted, but if you need that file anyway, let me know and I can post it too, it'll just require more editing to get everything back in line.

The base text I used is from Chapel Library, from the file "The Way of Salvation" by A. W. Pink.

I just broke the text down and added symbols and spacing. The biggest changes I made are that I added more Scripture and changed the original Scripture to NASB translation.

You'll probably want to edit the photos as I just put a random pic in there for the edit version. Also, I had to make them smaller due to the size limit on PB. Stretch them out to make them look right. In the place of the "I am the bread of life" pic, a church logo or banner would look really good; just a suggestion.
Be sure to edit the number and website 
Also, the QR Code is made possible by SermonAudio.com. Click on the sermon you want and you'll see the QR code option right above the tiny url, around the sharing options. Just save the image and put it in, or keep the one that's there!

The size is set up to get 2 tracts per regular 8" x 11" sheet of printing paper.

I hope its a blessing to you!

View attachment Share Tract(1).pdf


----------



## ChananBachiyr (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is a pic of the tract, unedited, so this is exactly what you'll be editing when you download the PDF above. 
Had to use screenshot on my cell, but you can zoom in to read it.


----------

